# my first pics after 3 and 5 weeks



## harmy (Aug 12, 2007)

i now its not much to different but you can see slight changes which i think are good


----------



## harmy (Aug 12, 2007)

the first three are when i started and the last three are after 5 weeks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i can see a difference too bud-

nice one!


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

yep with cal can defo see progress there mate keep it up


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking much better, certainly when you compare the photo's side by side, you can see that the BF has shifted. Now you can start eating and add some lean mass as well.

Good work and keep it up.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Good work mate - keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Can't see the dif myself apart from the light is a lot brighter and your a lot closer to the camera on the second pic. However 3 to 5 weeks is far to soon to see a difference in my opinion.

Non the less dude keep up the hard work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

y can every1 else see a difference apart from you ali....i think you need your eyes tested buddy....


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

hey dude, just giving an honest opinion, yes there is a dif, but i honestly think its down to the difference in lighting. I really dont think 3 to 5 weeks is enough time to see any difference. Im not into patting people on the backs and saying yeah looking good whatever, i just say how i see it and always have done and will continue to do so when poeple put there pics up for coments.

anyway id of thought u would of disapeared by now as you were going on a cut.


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, appears to be a bit of difference, keep up the good work. Maybe post some picks up in 5 months....the difference should be more obvious.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> hey dude, just giving an honest opinion, yes there is a dif, but i honestly think its down to the difference in lighting. I really dont think 3 to 5 weeks is enough time to see any difference. Im not into patting people on the backs and saying yeah looking good whatever, i just say how i see it and always have done and will continue to do so when poeple put there pics up for coments.
> 
> anyway id of thought u would of disapeared by now as you were going on a cut.


PMSL @ Ali.

Harmy as CM said you've dropped a bit of fat and improved a bit in definition around the pecs IMHO.

Don't worry too much about photos - once a month should do for your personal tracking IMHO. Keep lifting and try and make sure you are eating right - it will come in time.

Ali - you gave an honest opinion which is fair enough, after all people do post things up in order to receive an opinion.

And just because I have an opinion doesn't make me right more so that Ali or anyone else, thats the joy of an opinion - Ali at least backed up what his opinion with his reason.

Ahhh the fun of internet message boards


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Still here mate. I'm not on a cut. Just want to lose my bodyfat. Get it to 10 percent. I dont want to be fat like you. I want the more athlete look and not the fat beast look. I do the work myself. Not like some others on here, know what i mean.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Still here mate. I'm not on a cut. Just want to lose my bodyfat. Get it to 10 percent. I dot want to be fat like you. I want the more athlete look and not the fat beast look. I do the work myself. Not like some others on here, know what i mean.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> ... I'm not on a cut. Just want to lose my bodyfat. Get it to 10 percent ...


Lol... That would be cutting then mate...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> Still here mate. I'm not on a cut. Just want to lose my bodyfat. Get it to 10 percent. I dot want to be fat like you. I want the more athlete look and not the fat beast look. I do the work myself. Not like some others on here, know what i mean.


im fat? err ive got abbs mate as u well know so cannot be fat and just look at my avitar im quite cut. Fat beast look lmao, thats so funny.

you want the athletic look, you mean the 25mile marathon man look, well your on wrong site dude. www. runners.co.uk

What work do you do then, got to be office work, id imagine as you dont seem cut out for manual. and i dont know what you mean so explain. dont be afraid as its all good banter.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> err ive got abbs mate as u well know so cannot be fat


Have you been giving 10st private showings of your abs Ali? 

How was your Italy holiday BTW?


----------



## harmy (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks for that lads. i no five weeks isn't long at all im just making sure that im heading in the rite direction. will take months to years to get to where i want to be.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

mate Italy was out of this world, the food was like the first time i ever had coke, awsome, the women gee lets just say amazing. Great place amzing food girls to kill for and great beaches. Catolica is the place mate 10 mins from Riminey Airport.

private veiwings lol, he a rght cheecky bugger saying im a fat beast, beast yes but defo not fat, lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Its all good banter. 25k, i wished. I'm just saying i dont like the huge look. I'm a 10.7st MUSCLEMAN,lol. I like the lean and more ripped look.i'm getting there.

I dont work in the office


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Somehow, I kind of know what he means by the fat beast look...not that Im saying you're a fat beast Ali. You might be fat, I dont know, Ive never really bothered to looked at your belly. Mines a bit fat but I'm sick of this bloody cutting lark, and so its probably going to get a bit fatter, and so a fat beast i'll become.

10stmuscleman PM'ed me telling me that he works for MI5, but dont mention it as he told me not to tell anyone.


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

lol MI5

im fat but i love it


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Why would i want to private message you mr out of date hulahoop. Lol. Mi5!! What you on about.


----------



## harmy (Aug 12, 2007)

what protein powder u guys use? ive just stopped taking met-rx size up and now im trying the cyclone maximuscle stuff.anyone recommend what they think is the best.this cyclone stuff is expensive forthe size of the tub.


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

I pay a tenner for one kilogram of pure whey protein. Also, extreme whey is good. You should be concentrating on getting your protein from good foods, and only using whey when that isn't possible.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hula is that £10 for 1kg or £10 per kg when bought in bulk?

I prefer a mix of proteins like whey and casein for my shakes.

Harmy - try and get as much protein from food and add whey in where you need it.

I'm not a huge fan of things like MaxiMuscle as they are overpriced IMHO.


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Its a tenner for one kilogram. I've never bought it in bulk before. Pure whey, nothing added.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Can you PM me with the details of where u get it from?


----------



## harmy (Aug 12, 2007)

and pm me as well to mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Ali M said:


> just look at my *avitar* im quite cut


That isn't you in the Avatar* picture, I've seen that picture somewhere before...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I can defintely see a difference there and I don't do nicities for the sake of it. Well done bud keep doing what your doing.


----------

